# NorCal Driving Schools



## jereyjake (Jun 1, 2012)

As a new Golf R owner, I would love to get some instruction and track time.
This is a new setup for me (high output turbo w. Haldex).
Someone suggested Owners Clubs for track time. What about instruction?

All suggestions/experience appreciated. :wave:


----------



## Monster8V (Dec 23, 2000)

Then you need only one place to go. 

http://www.nasanorcal.com/

More Specifically, the HPDE program.

http://www.nasanorcal.com/index.php?/site/section_hpde/

There you will start out in HPDE1 where you will have an instructor who will get you up to speed! Classroom time as well. Have fun!


----------

